# anyone here from pntario



## wallapingnk (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey im knew here just looking to see if there anyone here from Ontario, more specifically the Niagara region?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Ontario, yes. Niagara, no sorry.


----------

